# Looking for a review on ts6 120



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've recently bought a ts6 110 for loading our 15 packs from the field. I've mowed some with it just to see how it would hold up but was dispointed in the lack of horsepower. So I'm seriously considering on upgrading to a ts6 120 to put on my nh 310 moco. So I was wondering if others out there had one and have put it to the test and what there thoughts were.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would want to upgrade to a ts6.125 then you would have the 6.7 L6 cyl. instead of a 4 cyl. Those motors are strong ours runs a 13 ft Hesston centerpull good


----------



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

Right, these are our first set of tractors with def and I'm not impressed at all. We had problems with the bucket control already on our ts6 110 which had to be replaced (50 hrs) it's a completely knee joystick. But I'm just curious if anyone has had engine troubles or anything so we can be mindful of when purchasing that ts6 120 brand new


----------

